# Cam Shots



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2016)

From my neighbors cam about 300 yards from my shop. Within range of my K31 if I climb on the shop and wait . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 27, 2016)

The big bang would probably wake everyone up though....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2016)

It's not densely populated here, but we're all shooters and someone is busting caps regularly. The cops never even come when I set off explosives.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2016)

He sent me another - says he has one with about 12 in it and will send it soon as he finds it on his HD. This is the same spot where I will be trying to call in some turkeys. I need to get over there soon and do it.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 27, 2016)

Just big destructive yard rats around here. This county has the largest harvest numbers in the state each year. And that doesn't count those taken with a drivers license vs a hunting license. The buzzards are fat.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2016)

I like to eat yard rat back strap.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 27, 2016)

So I have a bunch in my yard ... Really pisses the boss off when they eat her potted plants on porch .. We live in a no shooting hoa .. Doesn't say anything about setting off explosives ... How do you blow them up without damage to entire deer ?


Kevin said:


> It's not densely populated here, but we're all shooters and someone is busting caps regularly. The cops never even come when I set off explosives.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> So I have a bunch in my yard ... Really pisses the boss off when they eat her potted plants on porch .. We live in a no shooting hoa .. Doesn't say anything about setting off explosives ... How do you blow them up without damage to entire deer ?



Lol I'm not sure how you would blow one up without losing the meat. I have never tried it - I blow up old reefers and 55 gallon drums and stuff. I love blowing up stuff. The largest charge I have set off on my property was 11 pounds of binary and 2 gallons of gas beside it. I don't want to go bigger here on my property because it was too much - stuff in the house fell off shelves etc. It was effing LOUD and the pressure wave blew my hair back - I was too close. Stuff rained down for it seemed like 30 seconds lol.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 27, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> ... How do you blow them up without damage to entire deer ?



Where's the fun in that? I recommend a perimeter of Claymores.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 27, 2016)

Looking out window last weekend. Pretty much same group of about 6 comes by every day.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## frankp (Jan 27, 2016)

Man, you guys are killing me. I still haven't gotten any meat this season yet. Our regular season is finished and I'm only able to hunt now due to a county depopulation effort. Bow only. Still a few weeks left to get some meat though.


----------



## SENC (Jan 27, 2016)

Cam shots?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2016)

SENC said:


> Cam shots?



You're eliciting them? Okay here's some . . . 

_Hey Cam...you suck! 
Hey Cam is it true you're gay? _

Those are my Cam shots for today.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LSCG (Jan 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> From my neighbors cam about 300 yards from my shop. Within range of my K31 if I climb on the shop and wait . . . .




better not Kevin. ain't the regular season over up there? wouldn't want to get in trouble. 


















course if you sent me the backstrap I wouldn't tell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 30, 2016)

Those are all cute little baby deer. You need to let those bucks grow up a little before you pop them. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

